# Let's talk about Lomotil



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I love Lomotil. Problem is, I can't seem to get it out of my GI dr.My mom first gave it to me when my IBS started last year, because she had some left over from a hospital stay a few months prior. I went through that, and my aunt (an ophthalmologist) prescribed me a little more, but I know she doesn't want to do that again. It was a favor the first time, but she is an eye dr not a GI dr, you know? I "tricked" my "regular" doctor into giving me a prescription a few weeks ago, but I'm being stingy with those because she only gave me enough to last 20 days. So I'm trying to just take them when I really need to.I'm trying to take Imodium every day, but that's not cutting it. It doesn't work as well as Lomotil, plus it makes me just feel like #### in general, and even though it doesn't work as well as Lomotil it still seems to stop me up for a lot longer. Does that make any sense at all?Anyway, I know some people on here take it regularly. That is my dream. I can be a normal person when I take it! I read online that it can cause dependencies in high doses. I take 2.5 mg.After I was first diagnosed with IBS and my aunt gave me a prescription, I loved it and called my GI doctor to ask if I could have a regular prescription. The doctor's assistant wouldn't even let me talk to the dr, she just kept saying "Lomotil is for diarrhea, not IBS." Ummmm.....what? Does she know what IBS is?I'm thinking about calling back (it's been a little less than a year since I first called) and seeing if I can talk to my dr directly. I haven't seen him since my diagnosis, and all he really wanted to do for me was give me Bentyl. I loved him during the whole diagnosis process, because he was so understanding and helpful. But after he diagnosed me, it was like he didn't want to be helpful anymore. Like he was bored with me. I will move around to a hundred different doctors just to find one that would give this to me.So before I call I was hoping to hear any other Lomotil stories. Will your GI dr give it to you? If so, do you take it every day or "as needed"? etc?


----------



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

I went to see my doctor to try and get my IBS under control before starting a new job. I was taking loperamide, but wanted something I could take each day long-term. I had heard of Lomotil, so I suggested it. She said sure, you can try it, but you can't take it long-term. Dont know why. Anyway, she said to take 4 a day...that made me throw up...but the D had stopped! I cut the dose to two a day and it still worked okay, great infact! It let me completely forget about my IBS, I regained a bit of my life, even felt brave enough to eat out! But then reality hit home and I knew I couldn't take it long-term, for whatever reason, so I stopped taking it and switched back to the Loperamide. I still have half a pack in my drawer, I'm saving it for special occasions!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I have been on Lomotil for about 5 years now. My Dr's (3) of them so far ,have NO problem giving it to me and one perscription has been be up to 300 pills for a month. I can tak eup to 8 a day if needed.I htink I would find a new Dr. Coarse there has been several on here that can't get them either. Glad I don;t have that problem. But if I did I would go somewhere else. I got imune to Imodium and it just did not work at all anymoreGoood luckKat


----------



## 15085 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am on Lomotil as needed now. At firs my PCP gave it to be taken every day, one in the morning. It became constipating for me so I cut back to just taking it when I need a boost to my Immodium. When I had an intestinal bug, lomotil didn't even touch it nor did immodium. The docs don't kinw to perscribe any drugs that can become habit forming.


----------



## code9 (Dec 3, 2007)

Not much of Lomotil crosses into the brain. It also contains Atropine to prevent abuse. To be blunt, imo, if your doctor has qualms about giving your Lomotil when you have chronic D.... time to find a new doctor because he sounds like a moron.


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

I found Lomotil to work ok but hated the dry mouth.


----------

